# MSS 0-4-0 and newbie live steam questions



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to livesteam and was wondering what people thought of the MSS 0-4-0's? Their product numbers are 1504, 1505, and 1506. Some questions:

What supplies will I need along with the locomotive? What scale rolling stock do they run well with? (1:29, 1:24, ect.) How fragile are these? (Not going to be used around kids or anything, but I'd like something that is strong and well built) What are some things that someone new to livesteam must know? Would books be worth it, or is most of the info online pretty solid? 

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

????
Use the search function of this forum (search for "MSS") and a couple of threads show up, which might answer some of your questions.
Regards


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mamod Sales & Service (MSS) Steam Engines emerged following a company bust up at Mamod several years ago when they became a totally separate company. They produce the MSS locomotives, track and rolling stock with the same design once made by Mamod. 

Many of us live steamers started with Mamod and were quickly disollusioned in that they required several mods to run correctly. It is an absolute starter engine. I put so many mods on mine that the ultimate cost was about what I would have spent had I bought a Roundhouse Engineering Billy kit, which I evetually did. The Billy is a good choice since you can buy the kit in stages, chasis, boiler and fittings, and then the cab. Another starter to consider is an Accucraft Ruby kit. However, no matter what kit you buy, you will learn about live steam and be able to repair and tend to your locomotive. 
The best way to learn about live steam is to go to a steamup in your local area, meet the people, watch the locomotives, ask a lot of questions (none of which are dumb) and take your time making up your mind. In any event, you will find live steam to be contageous and the people associated with it a lot of fun.


The basics of running a live steam locomotive are introduced in this video as well as others. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLblRBwg2lQ&feature=plcp&context=C3749e09UDOEgsToPDskIfkUgY2yRPH6dCNpe9QM62


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

what people thought of the MSS 0-4-0's? 
A basic fact is that a live steamer is a low-volume product made (often by hand) of brass and steel. It requires a few precision parts, like valves, pistons, wheels, etc. It can't be made cheaply if it is to be "strong and well built" as you put it. 

As Carl points out, the original Mamod locos (pre MSS) were crude and needed some additional parts to make them run. The latest locos have been favorably reviewed and are much better, but are still starter locos. Read the reviews to get more info. 

Other starter locos are the Ruby and the simpler Roundhouse locos. The latter are considered excellent starter locos for someone new to steam. 

Do a google search "site:mylargescale.com best starter live steam loco" and read some of the threads. 

But as Carl says, the best way to get started is to visit a train meet, show or open day and talk to the folk running the trains.


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, the more I've read about it the more I've realized I'm not ready for livesteam yet. I'll stick to my plain old rail power for now I guess.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have no experience with MSS: But I can tell you that with the help of the group from this sight and my local live steamers group. I decided to jump up a notch. I have a Accucraft Forney, and Caradoc and a Roundhouse Russell. The Russell being the most expensive, they do make great starter units also (Millie, Sammie and bertie at the low end the next step up would be the Billie or Katie). I will say that for the money (less then $1000) I'm having alot of fun with the Forney and Caradoc. These are also great engines, though I will admit the Roundhouse is a jump up in quality. Roundhouse has also been great to deal with,also, and very helpful. All these engines I've mentioned ran great right out of the box.
There are quite a few very good suppliers out there to deal with. But my favorite has been Peter Comley at Sunset Valley Railroad. Check with your local club for recmmendations or your local hobby shop if they deal in live steam or this gauge. I'm sure some of the gents at this sight could make some great recommendations for suppliers.
Keep in mind this hobby can be very addictive. Its two years now for me and I'm up to 4 steam and 1 electric (battery operated diesel from Roundhouse) and about 25 pieces of rolling stock.
Good luck on you new found hobby. (the 4th steam engine is a Regner Konrad, also lots of fun and well made, but hard company to deal with, or to find their product)
All the best from a fellow steamer.

Kevin

"BOG N' BAY RAILWAY"


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

You could buy an MSS engine and then spend money on a butane burner and a better boiler, or you could get a Ruby all set to go. The Ruby is considerably larger too, so more for the money


----------



## Steamer91 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, the MSS engines have gotten a bit better than the old Mamods used to be, but for all intents and purposes they're still really mass-produced steam-powered toys instead of proper locomotives.

Don't get me wrong, you can have a lot of fun with the wee beasties, they'll go along quite happily (and quickly) as they are out of the box pulling one or two of the lightweight cars provided the track is fairly level, but they can't really cope with too much more without some pricey upgrades.

If you want my advice on a starter locomotive, you should go with the Accucraft Ruby kit, you can still find them for around $500, and for what you get that's some pretty decent bang for your buck. It's admittedly still an 0-4-0 switcher, but it will pull a fairly decent load for such a small engine, mine will take five or six full-sized 1:32 cars without too much fuss even if there's a bit of a grade with a full head of steam on the boiler, if things get really steep she'll take two or three. Plus, you don't have to fuss around with paint or machining when you're building it, although I will admit timing the cylinders and valves can be a little tricky, but there are guides to help you do that online, and ones that can help you squeeze a bit more performance out of the engine as well.

If you've a bit more money to your name, you might consider getting a Roundhouse "Millie". They're expensive, around $800 to get one sent from the United Kingdom over here to the United States, and admittedly it's just an 0-4-0 tank engine too, but I hear they're really good pullers, and they've got some nice upgrades you can put on them over time as your budget allows.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Great advice! Never owned a Roundhouse but from all indications they are very robust. 

As for addictive, I have owned three and would have three but trading one for another. 

Lorna


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

First, where are you located? There may be someone close by who can help introduce you to live steaming.

Secondly, make sure to toggle to the bottom of this forum. You will find lots of good information!

Do stick with it, you will not regret the decision. 

Regards,

Will


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Will,
This is a 2012 thread (3 years old) and I don't think the OP is still around.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

I would "third and fourth" what previous contributors have said- go with the Accucraft Ruby for a starter. I believe you'll be much happier with that than the Mamod. IMHO, of course...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow this thread was resurrected from 2012, But why?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay,
Don't look a gift horse in the mouth. Sell all the Newbies Rubies.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some people find the site topic via a Google search. 'MSS 0-4-0' comes up sixth on Google. 
The topic date does not always get noticed and here we are but where is Greg?
I know forum topic rigamortis pleases him greatly.  

The 'Active Topics Page' is the only way to fly. 

Andrew


----------

